

Knuth on Robert W Floyd - sublemonic
http://sigact.acm.org/floyd/

======
gruseom
This is a marvelous article, informative and touching at the same time, a joy
to read. Thanks for reminding me why I still comb through HN looking for
things like this. I don't even mind that it delayed my work this afternoon.

------
anamax
Knuth mentions Floyd teaching an intro CS class at Stanford (CS106).

At least one of those times, Floyd taught using SAIL macros and didn't much
mention functions/procedures. (SAIL macros are syntactic and look a lot like
procedures/functions, but the order of evaluation can be surprising.) This
caused a bit of trouble when those students went on.

Floyd was a serious Dig Dug player. (DD is an early arcade video game.)

